# sons first buck



## leroy (Oct 23, 2012)

Sons first buck 6 pt!


----------



## moodman (Oct 24, 2012)

Sweet!!! Little man looks happy! Good job


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Oct 26, 2012)

Looks like a seasoned hunter - awesome!


----------



## SlappyTomato (Oct 26, 2012)

Awesome...thats a good'n!!!!


----------



## AugustaDawg (Oct 26, 2012)

That's Awesome!!  What is he shooting?


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 26, 2012)

Great pic! Proud looking young man! Congrats to him!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 27, 2012)

He's the Man!


----------



## doublebrowtine (Oct 27, 2012)

Good job, Congratulations


----------



## Hoss (Oct 28, 2012)

Congrats on his first.  That'll keep him coming back.

Hoss


----------



## bond195 (Jan 7, 2013)

congrats


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 7, 2013)

I like that smile.  Congratulations.


----------

